# NF Gold Membership



## dream (Oct 4, 2014)

In order to reward our older members who have contributed to Narutoforums the staff has decided to create a new usergroup with a few handy perks.  The requirements to join the group aren't too excessive.  *A member needs 2,500 posts, five years of membership, and 50,000 reputation points to join.  Unlike the Senior Members usergroup an additional requirement is that the member must not have been banned in the six months leading up to the member requesting to join the usergroup.*  This includes rep seals.  Requested forum/section/rep bans do not count.

*NOTE:* If you had your post count or rep reset you will still be able to join the usergroup provided that combined, both the current value and the value before the reset(s), post count and rep points meet the requirements.

To join the usergroup:

Go to your UserCP-->Group Membership-->Request NF Gold Membership
*
NF Gold Membership Perks:*

2MB Signatures
500kB Profile Pictures
3,000 PM space; ; Can send out up to 10 PMs at a time
Gold rep bar

_Gold Rep Bar_

In order to access the gold rep bar:

Go to your User cp -> Click on Edit Options -> Scroll to the bottom -> In the drop-down box for Reputation Style select Gold Rep.

Please note that attempting to use Gold Rep without being the NF Gold Members usergroup will result in your rep bar/spiral disappearing. 

_All criteria and priveledges are subject to change as the usergroup and our use of it evolves. _


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hope everyone enjoys this cool little addition 

Gold is great.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _I've been waiting days to post this_ 



[YOUTUBE]6-XU1vVQnHo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JoJo (Oct 4, 2014)

I've been here for 2 years 

but it's felt like 5


----------



## Suit (Oct 4, 2014)

Will this site still be around in 4 years and 8 months when I finally meet the last requirement for this?


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 4, 2014)

Now do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) etc


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> Will this site still be around in 4 years and 8 months when I finally meet the last requirement for this?



                   .


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 4, 2014)

Quick question, If the person doesn't want 2mb signature can he have 2mb avatar?


----------



## Suit (Oct 4, 2014)

Dream said:


> .



Damn it, Electra had better get to work making this site relevant.

Not that I can imagine any other anime/manga forums being better than this one, but there is some concern.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 4, 2014)

Welp, see you in 2018.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2014)

ty based admins


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2014)

Big Bοss said:


> Quick question, If the person doesn't want 2mb signature can he have 2mb avatar?



Nope because avatars that large are not capable of being uploaded.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 4, 2014)

i need the extra pm space probably

thanks, yo


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 4, 2014)

Extra PM space is the best bonus here. Definitely joining.


----------



## Smoke (Oct 4, 2014)

If you guys could do a silver rep bar, that would be grandiose.


I think it would suit my ava, perfectly.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 4, 2014)

Someone disapproved my request for membership?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 4, 2014)

this shit don't work


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 4, 2014)

Lucia said:


> Someone disapproved my request for membership?



You should be fine since you joined in september.

Seems I have to wait a little longer, inb4 am not here by then.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 4, 2014)

I should be yeah. Maybe it was my ban? but I came off of that in Feb so like 8 months ago.



It's cuz I'm black


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 4, 2014)

Probably because you are black.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 4, 2014)

>2018.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 4, 2014)

wait no fuck




I was sealed back in may


----------



## zenieth (Oct 4, 2014)

You should be eligible, grahf.

Anyone in 09 should, barring bans.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 4, 2014)

Being black sealed your fate.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 4, 2014)

zenieth said:


> You should be eligible, grahf.
> 
> Anyone in 09 should, barring bans.



It hasn't been 5 years for you or him yet.


You have to wait til Nov and him till Dec


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 4, 2014)

zenieth said:


> You should be eligible, grahf.
> 
> Anyone in 09 should, barring bans.



I joined in december so I think that is the reason I was denied, or they simply didn't allow it, probaby cuz Kurou is black.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 4, 2014)

Time to go Gold 


Somebody tell Orochimaru yet?


----------



## zenieth (Oct 4, 2014)

2010 - 1
2011 - 2
2012 - 3
2013 - 4
2014 - 5

kurou, I know you can't count, but c'mon bruh


----------



## Kurou (Oct 4, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aor6-DkzBJ0[/youtube]


----------



## Kurou (Oct 4, 2014)

zenieth said:


> 2010 - 1
> 2011 - 2
> 2012 - 3
> 2013 - 4
> ...



I know you didnt have a proper education so I won't hold it against you


But see, there are these things called months..........


----------



## zenieth (Oct 4, 2014)

Lucia said:


> I know you didnt have a proper education so I won't hold it against you
> 
> 
> But see, there are these things called months..........



If you joined in january 2010

january 2014 is the start of your *fifth* year


----------



## Cromer (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh dear


----------



## Kurou (Oct 4, 2014)

That is some next level math right there brah. Unknown would be proud of you


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 4, 2014)

Cool


----------



## Kurou (Oct 4, 2014)

I see u lurking Wata. Let me join!


I'll be good. Skotty vouch for me


----------



## zenieth (Oct 4, 2014)

friend, I feel dumb now. This is what happen when you don't math for over a year


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2014)

Narusimpson, gild rep doesn't work in the default skin but it should inthe others.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 4, 2014)

shut up pizza


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Oct 4, 2014)

Lucia said:


> I see u lurking Wata. Let me join!
> 
> 
> I'll be good. Skotty vouch for me



I wish I could 

Just checked and you had a ban like 5-02 of this year, or some day around that. next month and you can get in, if you stay good


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 4, 2014)

Lucia said:


> shut up pizza



Haters gunna hate. :shrug

You should get another ban for harassing me. 

Just ban him for petty shit so he can never go Gold.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 4, 2014)

Dev


Lucia said:


> I see u lurking Wata. Let me join!
> 
> 
> I'll be good. Skotty vouch for me



He will be good, Wata


----------



## Kurou (Oct 4, 2014)

But it was a section ban, for one of the silliest reasons I've heard on this forum


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 4, 2014)

Wait what the fuck, where is Xin, he needs to add gold reps to the script. They don't deserve to not be cats.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 4, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Haters gunna hate. :shrug
> 
> You should get another ban for harassing me.
> 
> Just ban him for petty shit so he can never go Gold.



You're a snitch and a bitch


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 4, 2014)

Lucia said:


> You're a snitch and a bitch



"User is struggling to go Gold."


----------



## Kurou (Oct 4, 2014)

Do I look like Nick Canon?


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 4, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Haters gunna hate. :shrug
> 
> You should get another ban for harassing me.
> 
> Just ban him for petty shit so he can never go Gold.



So cruel


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 4, 2014)

Lucia said:


> Do I look like Nick Canon?



Yes.


----------



## Kazuki (Oct 4, 2014)

Does the 2,500 posts include only counted posts or do non-counted places count too (FCs/Convo/Chatterbox/ect)?

Edit: I guess so


----------



## Kurou (Oct 4, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Yes.



Fuck you


----------



## Cromer (Oct 4, 2014)

My gold rep? Does it show yet? It wasn't showing in the KlK skin, just switched to Sauce to see...


----------



## Kurou (Oct 4, 2014)

Nope              .


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 4, 2014)

You have to usercp > edit options > scroll to the bottom > change rep style to gold


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 4, 2014)

Lucia said:


> But it was a section ban, for one of the silliest reasons I've heard on this forum



don't do that silly stuff again ad you can request next month


----------



## Kurou (Oct 4, 2014)

sigh~ fine


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, if that thing is still around in 3 years, maybe I will join lol


----------



## Dante (Oct 4, 2014)

do post count here?

i really hope so


----------



## Firo (Oct 4, 2014)

Giorno said:


> "User is struggling to go Gold."





Lucia said:


> Do I look like Nick Canon?



          .
Kurou, what did you do.


----------



## Didi (Oct 4, 2014)

Sounds good

I hope I haven't been banned in the last 6 months

in b4 gold bar doesn't show up anyway cuz spiral 




Also, this won't accidentally make me lose my big avatar, right?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 4, 2014)

I checked with my dupe, it will show up even if you are using spiral rep


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 4, 2014)

Didi said:


> Sounds good
> 
> I hope I haven't been banned in the last 6 months
> 
> ...



You'll have to change your rep style from spiral to gold.

usercp > edit options > scroll down > change rep style from spiral to gold

But it should work once you do that.

EDIT: oh lewl, doesn't show up as gold for me then :shrug


----------



## Kurou (Oct 4, 2014)

Im using spiral and still see gold rep bars


----------



## Didi (Oct 4, 2014)

yeah I still see those of others, but I think people over 2M will still just show the spiral instead

not completely sure tho, I'll try once my request gets accepted


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 4, 2014)

No I mean to have his display as a gold rep bar rather than spirals similar to how Cromer would have to manually change to Gold for me to see his bar as gold. Didn't realize it does it automatically if you have spirals.


----------



## Didi (Oct 4, 2014)

Okay no, gold overrides spirals

cool


----------



## Cromer (Oct 4, 2014)

Gold overrides spiral from what I can tell


Edit'd


----------



## Shanks (Oct 4, 2014)

2mb sig? Gif sig is going to be interesting. I should enable sig soon.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 4, 2014)

so if we request to join how soon will we be added to the group?


----------



## Cord (Oct 4, 2014)

Within minutes, as long as there's a group leader online to approve your group membership request.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 4, 2014)

coooool.

did i get accepted yet lolol


----------



## Orochimaru (Oct 4, 2014)

Can we get a Platinum membership with bigger (i.e. 175X250) avatar privileges too? Maybe 7 years, 7 million rep, and 7000 posts?


----------



## Orochimaru (Oct 4, 2014)

And a Platinum bar of course.


----------



## Veggie (Oct 4, 2014)

Shit
< April 2017 

Don't even know if I'll be here still.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 4, 2014)

is it possible to get the perks sans the gold rep bar? it looks like shit


----------



## Cord (Oct 4, 2014)

Yeah, members have the option to select whatever rep style they want to have in their User CP (Edit Options).


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 4, 2014)

Except Spiral Rep.

This is like is everyone go Teslas and you were offering us an oxen and cart.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 4, 2014)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Except Spiral Rep.
> 
> This is like is everyone go Teslas and you were offering us an oxen and cart.



Including Spiral Rep

If you like it, just choose to display your rep as standard, while being in the Spiral Rep usergroup


----------



## brolmes (Oct 4, 2014)

what an outrage

now you have to make spirals global too instead of usergroup only


----------



## Risyth (Oct 4, 2014)

Orochimaru said:


> Can we get a Platinum membership with bigger (i.e. 175X250) avatar privileges too? Maybe 7 years, 7 million rep, and 7000 posts?



*I sense great corruption.... *



brolmes said:


> what an outrage
> 
> now you have to make spirals global too instead of usergroup only


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 4, 2014)

now there should be platinum membership for legacy users.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 4, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> Now do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) etc



lol you should do it because it will match with your Naruto set

since naruto has yellow hair and not green


----------



## Kikyo (Oct 4, 2014)

I had no idea how much the group list expanded... I haven't looked in that part of the UCP in years.


----------



## Muah (Oct 4, 2014)

The mods have treated me like shit and abused me for so long. Do I take a handout from my enumeration if it makes me stronger?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2014)

Why doesn't the gold rep work in default skin?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 4, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> Why doesn't the gold rep work in default skin?



Because we aren't allowed to play with Tazmo's toys


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2014)

ane said:


> Because we aren't allowed to play with Tazmo's toys



Tazmo still cares about this forum?


----------



## Blue (Oct 4, 2014)

>Trying to replace spirals

Demod yourself Dream


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 4, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> Tazmo still cares about this forum?



only default skin and ads revenue

we can't touch those


----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2014)

So close yet so far


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2014)

ane said:


> only default skin and ads revenue
> 
> we can't touch those



whatever pays the bills.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 4, 2014)

Omg I'm all over this.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

what does gold rep look like

screenshots pls


----------



## Muah (Oct 4, 2014)

Yea what does it look like

* whore whore whore*

I thought me rep bar was gonna turn gold. Can't rep I'm 24'd hour'd


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 4, 2014)

Muah said:


> Yea what does it look like
> 
> * whore whore whore*
> 
> I thought me rep bar was gonna turn gold. Can't rep I'm 24'd hour'd



If you want to display it, go to User CP -> Edit Options and at the bottom you can choose Standar or NF Gold rep


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 4, 2014)

Then you get slashed for not being in the group.

ITS A TRAP


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

oh, just saw one on cromer

nah p gross


----------



## Muah (Oct 4, 2014)

Yea idk why I can't see it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2014)

Muah said:


> Yea idk why I can't see it.



It doesn't show on the default skin.


----------



## Muah (Oct 4, 2014)

Fuck guess I'll go back to orange or become a punk ass kill all kill fan.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 4, 2014)

orange skin works best for me, everything else runs too shitty on my phone.


----------



## Muah (Oct 4, 2014)

Yea idk why I ever changed it. It's the only good looking skin and its nostalgic.


----------



## Magician (Oct 4, 2014)

Thought this would be some kinda clever ploy to get people to pay money to this site, lol.


----------



## buff cat (Oct 4, 2014)

Like i'll ever get to 3500 posts 

I don't suppose it could be lowered to 3000...
/gets on knees


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 4, 2014)

it's 2,500


----------



## buff cat (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh.


----------



## Smoke (Oct 4, 2014)

OH MAN!!!


Whoever did that, thank you. Really nice waking up to this.


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 4, 2014)

2smooth4school.


----------



## buff cat (Oct 4, 2014)

that's how i roll i guess :[


----------



## Badalight (Oct 4, 2014)

I just want a bigger avy.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 4, 2014)

1 week away...

:/

Dis cruel.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 4, 2014)

so where is the option to disable everybody else's gold rep

i don't want to see that shit

it makes me feel insecure about my account not being registered on a certain day

i am furious


----------



## Kurou (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Shodai (Oct 4, 2014)

lol I remember making some fake images of NF gold back in 2008

and now it's real


----------



## Shodai (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2014)

Shodai said:


>



dat prophecy


----------



## Lance (Oct 4, 2014)

5years


5years


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh, I didn't know it was you who made them

I loved them. When I aw them, years after 2008


----------



## CA182 (Oct 4, 2014)

Make an nf gold only sub forum.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2014)

5yrs? That's like half of this forums existence. Seems overkill...


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Oct 4, 2014)

Overkill would be making it super easy to join.


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Dream said:


> In order to reward our older members who have contributed to Narutoforums the staff has decided to create a new usergroup with a few handy perks.  The requirements to join the group aren't too excessive.  *A member needs 2,500 posts, five years of membership, and 50,000 reputation points to join.  Unlike the Senior Members usergroup an additional requirement is that the member must not have been banned in the six months leading up to the member requesting to join the usergroup.*  This includes rep seals.  Requested forum/section/rep bans do not count.
> 
> *NOTE:* If you had your post count or rep reset you will still be able to join the usergroup provided that combined, both the current value and the value before the reset(s), post count and rep points meet the requirements.
> 
> ...



Preet,

Does the day you banned me after the NBA Finals and I ended up reviving myself within 20 minutes by using my elite skills to Matlock the shit out of you in the Courts of Konoha count against my otherwise impeccable record as one of the OG 2004 founding members of NF?

You did admit that the ban should not have happened, and you had a bad day that caused me to rustle you. As expected of my elite investigation and thorough criminal justice skills, I still have screenshots. 

Can that ban be striken from the record? Because it shouldn't have happened.


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Fuck Yeah


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]n_4UmAY852I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dante (Oct 4, 2014)

we need a silver one
req should be 1500 posts


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Dante said:


> we need a silver one
> req should be 1500 posts



Dat Segregation

 

Also I'm lol'ing because this current generation is the kind that gives out awards for being 14th place in a race.


----------



## Dante (Oct 4, 2014)

its some kind of conspiracy

i know you feel it in your guts, detective


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 4, 2014)

Dante said:


> we need a silver one
> req should be 1500 posts


i like how when members ask for things once they get it they ask for more things after they're given the thing they finally got 

it's a beautiful cycle

to expand: 
member no 1 asks for a cake. mod gives member cake. here is their exchange

'i want a cake!'
'here's a cake, friend'
'i want a cake..with chocolate frosting!'
'i just gave you cake'
'but i said i want a cake with chocolate frosting on it'
'but i just literally gave you a cake'


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Dante said:


> its some kind of conspiracy
> 
> i know you feel it in your guts, detective



There are many hidden truths about NF, Dante.

You only need to know which hole to look under.

In many ways, it's like the Matrix.

Pray that you never wake up, and see it from my side of things.


----------



## Dante (Oct 4, 2014)

i didn't get any damn cake!


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Dante said:


> i didn't get any damn cake!



Was the cake even there to begin with?


----------



## Dante (Oct 4, 2014)

everything is a lie


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

There is only one truth!


----------



## Savior (Oct 4, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> 5yrs? That's like half of this forums existence. Seems overkill...



You lucky it's not 10 son.


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Savior said:


> You lucky it's not 10 son.


----------



## Spurdo Sparde (Oct 4, 2014)

holy fock i ned 2 maek time machine now to make account 5 years ago LOLOLOL

i wanna b in the swag usergroup, but i only just joined

will da samme offer be available in 5 years time, i don't mind waitin, i am unemployed currently, so i have lots of time LOL


----------



## Babby (Oct 4, 2014)

Dammit, 3 years here.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2014)

It's not the rep amount or number of posts that is hard to attain, but there should be an either/or requirement satisfaction.

Either 5yrs
or 
post + rep


Because there are people here who have been here for like 3+ yrs who have double the rep & post count required for the preset limits.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 4, 2014)

shoulda joined earlier


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2014)

If NF was advertised better I might have.


----------



## Damaris (Oct 4, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> If NF was advertised better I might have.



Staff should have made members be walking advertisements like you are.


----------



## Island (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you, based admins.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 4, 2014)

I've apparently been waiting five years too long for this.


----------



## Phemt (Oct 5, 2014)

It's beautiful.


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2014)

Masaki said:


> I've apparently been waiting five years too long for this.



I concur, fellow 04 user.

But I must say, it looks aesthetically pleasing when it matches up perfectly with the colour shade in my signature avatar.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 5, 2014)

Just joined up!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 5, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> It's not the rep amount or number of posts that is hard to attain, but there should be an either/or requirement satisfaction.
> 
> Either 5yrs
> or
> ...



I don't know about the others who are managing this but, to me, the years requirement is the most important one. You can't thank a member who's stuck with the forum for so long if they haven't been here for a good amount of time after all


----------



## ch1p (Oct 5, 2014)

I trade this gold rep stupidity with a pink username of around this colour, pls.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I trade this gold rep stupidity with a pink username of around this colour, pls.



Only smods (and Dream) can get whatever colour they want in their usernames

You can use it so it looks like that in your computer:


----------



## Phemt (Oct 5, 2014)

Shouldn't the rep bar also be displayed in gold when viewing one's profile page?


----------



## ch1p (Oct 5, 2014)

ane said:


> Only smods (and Dream) can get whatever colour they want in their usernames







> You can use it so it looks like that in your computer:



I know that.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 5, 2014)

Phemt said:


> Shouldn't the rep bar also be displayed in gold when viewing one's profile page?



I don't think that can be fixed. It happened too with spiral reps



ch1p said:


> I know that.



That's what I do, at least. I don't care about the others, in my computer I am happy


----------



## Risyth (Oct 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I know that.



_"it will be alright."_


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I trade this gold rep stupidity with a pink username of around this colour, pls.



I was about to say "gold member" should have gold username...


----------



## ch1p (Oct 5, 2014)

Wouldn't that look too light on certain skins?



Risyth said:


> _"it will be alright."_



oh, touch?.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 5, 2014)

Mariko said:


> I was about to say "gold member" should have gold username...



lol i asked for gold user name yesterday, but it seems like it's not easy to get one.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 5, 2014)

ane babe can you overlook my recent and COMPLETELY unjustified ban for this gold rep swag


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2014)

Prince Vegeta said:


> lol i asked for gold user name yesterday, but it seems like it's not easy to get one.



Not easy you say... 

Which means it's actually possible?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 5, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Not easy you say...
> 
> Which means it's actually possible?



become an smod and you will be able to do many things 

good luck with that


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2014)

Prince Vegeta said:


> become an smod and you will be able to do many things
> 
> good luck with that



Well, rather simple indeed... 

Where do I suscribe to get this power up?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 5, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Well, rather simple indeed...
> 
> Where do I suscribe to get this power up?




*Spoiler*: __ 



In my bed room 




lol i think you should ask one of those admins or another mod they know more than i do


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 5, 2014)

Scorp, just don't get banned again


----------



## Selva (Oct 5, 2014)

I still have 4 months to go for my 5 years membership


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 5, 2014)

2009 is my fav year


----------



## Nordstrom (Oct 5, 2014)

I just know I like my lack of a rep bar!


----------



## lathia (Oct 5, 2014)

The 500kb on profile pics seems to not be working. Anyone else still see a 250kb limit?


----------



## Jad (Oct 5, 2014)

I sent in my '_application_' to join, gotta look spiffy on this forum to  keep up appearances


----------



## brolmes (Oct 5, 2014)

ane said:


> Scorp, just don't get banned again



this would be easier without snakelike scum who get people banned for nothing 

wouldn't it ane


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 5, 2014)

lathia said:


> The 500kb on profile pics seems to not be working. Anyone else still see a 250kb limit?



You are right, it is not working

I will ask the admins to fix it


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 5, 2014)

I feel so exclusive


----------



## Laix (Oct 5, 2014)

A year to go until I can have this



Looks awesome tho


----------



## Kai (Oct 5, 2014)

Sorry if it's been asked many times, but how long does it take for the rep bar to show itself gold after you've been accepted ?

I'm in the group now but don't see no gold bar yet.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 5, 2014)

You have to go to your User CP -> Options and, at the bottom, choose how you want to display your rep (Standard or Gold)


----------



## Kai (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks ane! You mods knocked it out of the park with this one.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2014)

Shodai said:


>



When I first saw this thread I thought this is what NF Gold Membership was going to be. I'm glad it isn't but you can bet Tazmo thought of it.


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 5, 2014)

It seems like the gold rep bars dont work with the default narutoforums skin


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 5, 2014)

.ProFound. said:


> It seems like the gold rep bars dont work with the default narutoforums skin



they don't

sorry, you need to switch to another skin to see them


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2014)

.ProFound. said:


> It seems like the gold rep bars dont work with the default narutoforums skin



Default skin is BS anyway....

Just need mine to get approved now.

EDIT:
That was quick.


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 5, 2014)

Black Wraith said:


> Default skin is BS anyway....
> 
> Just need mine to get approved now.
> 
> ...


Yea ill just use another one



ane said:


> they don't
> 
> sorry, you need to switch to another skin to see them



Its all good


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 5, 2014)

I literally only joined because I thought this was real.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 5, 2014)

Black Wraith said:


> Default skin is BS anyway....
> 
> Just need mine to get approved now.
> 
> ...



First thing I do when I get on NF is change the default skin


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2014)

So the special gold forum doesn't exist? I thought I was gonna be part of the forum Illuminati


----------



## rac585 (Oct 5, 2014)

i saw the title and thought something completely different... but this is actually pretty cool.


----------



## Gino (Oct 5, 2014)

Black Rep Purple rep Silver rep coming soon.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 6, 2014)

Prince Vegeta said:


> First thing I do when I get on NF is change the default skin



Admins and Mods took the Akatsuki one off because they wanted to put their kill la kill one up.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't like the Kill La Kill skin much. I prefered the Kakashi one, as buggy as that one was.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 6, 2014)

it's not a trade of Kill la Kill in exchange of the others. Tazmo disabled those skins on his own way before the KlK one was uploaded


----------



## ch1p (Oct 6, 2014)

I request a pink username to help me cope with Naruto ending.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 6, 2014)

So many gifts in the past few months.


Good lord NF, you're spoiling me. lol


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 6, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I don't like the Kill La Kill skin much. I prefered the Kakashi one, as buggy as that one was.



Well fuck you too, buddy.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 6, 2014)

The Sasuke skin is the only skin that matters.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 6, 2014)

Vino said:


> Well fuck you too, buddy.



If its any consolation, its better than everything else.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2014)

I've requested joinage but then i realized there is still 2 months for me to be a fully 5 year member.

pls don't tell me that'll obstacle my goldie.


----------



## TigerTwista (Oct 6, 2014)

I think in my case I lurk too dang much but shoot...I'm usually always here I just lurk a lot  military > posting


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 6, 2014)

I want the gold rep bar because Itachi's Susano'O is gold thank you :ignoramus


----------



## Kairi (Oct 6, 2014)

could i get a blue rep bar instead
i want to be special


----------



## Selva (Oct 6, 2014)

A suggestion, why don't you guys make a golden spiral rep for people with more than 2 mil rep like the regular spiral one?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't give a shit about the gold rep bar, but that extra PM space and sig space are much appreciated.

Good job Preet. You did something good for once.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Oct 6, 2014)

It's okay it'll take me another 4 years to get to 2500 posts anyway.


----------



## Island (Oct 6, 2014)

Platinum said:


> I don't give a shit about the gold rep bar, but that extra PM space and sig space are much appreciated.


You're right. You should be waiting for Platinum Membership.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2014)

^ That's what I told them.


----------



## Shinryu (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh so close


----------



## Smoke (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't see what the big fuss is about.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 6, 2014)

Smoke said:


> I don't see what the big fuss is about.


----------



## Kairi (Oct 6, 2014)

i feel pretty with this color


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 7, 2014)

> 2MB Signatures
> 500kB Profile Pictures
> 3,000 PM space; ; Can send out up to 10 PMs at a time
> Gold rep bar



Dream, I think I love you.


----------



## Xin (Oct 7, 2014)

Smoke said:


> I don't see what the big fuss is about.



Smoke


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh cool I'm qualified for something on this forum.

How greatly appreciated.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 7, 2014)

So I joined the usergroup and my rep bar isn't gold.  Wtf mate


----------



## Xin (Oct 7, 2014)

Masaki said:


> So I joined the usergroup and my rep bar isn't gold.  Wtf mate



Read the OP. 

You can change it in your options.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 7, 2014)

fuck you xin
lording your gold over me


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2014)

posting in gold membership thread


----------



## dynasaur (Oct 7, 2014)

Jan 18, 2018 for gold membership.


----------



## SLB (Oct 7, 2014)

i just know i'll probably still be in college then


----------



## Almondsand (Oct 7, 2014)

My reputation is over 50000 so I find it kind of unfair that I can't have a gold bar especially with my threads sparking discussion and having some of the most views on the forum in the three years I been here.


----------



## Kairi (Oct 7, 2014)

you could always pay $50
im pretty sure they'd take that as a fair trade


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 7, 2014)

Kairi said:


> you could always pay $50
> im pretty sure they'd take that as a fair trade



we wouldn't


----------



## Kairi (Oct 7, 2014)

ane said:


> we wouldn't



you guys are so hard to please


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Oct 7, 2014)

Kairi said:


> you could always pay $50
> im pretty sure they'd take that as a fair trade



I would

**


----------



## Raiden (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks Dream. This is awesome.


----------



## Lucrecia (Oct 8, 2014)

Do want .


----------



## Remyx (Oct 8, 2014)

I just wanted to feel special.


----------



## Ral (Oct 9, 2014)

It'll be another 8 years until I get to 2,500 posts.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 9, 2014)

RAL I LOST THE LINK TO THE BACKUP FORUMS
SEND ME THE LINK YOU HOMO


----------



## Eki (Oct 10, 2014)

All my lifes I just wanted to be a goldfag. The dream is real


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 10, 2014)

Can someone in the gaphics department please just make our rep bars gold colored now??


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 10, 2014)

I was wondering what the fuck was going on....but this is indeed awesome


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2014)

Looking good, just keep me orange when you switch this new username thing off.  Would be nice to read what tickled you lots' fancy for the orange names today?  Are you guys catching feels over Naruto leaving?  Awwww


----------



## lacey (Oct 10, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> Looking good, just keep me orange when you switch this new username thing off.  Would be nice to read what tickled you lots' fancy for the orange names today?  Are you guys catching feels over Naruto leaving?  Awwww



It's Naruto's birthday today.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 10, 2014)

Jubey said:


> It's Naruto's birthday today.



It's also my birthday weirdly enough.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2014)

Eesh, I was being facetious.  Can I get unorange'd early then?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 10, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> Eesh, I was being facetious.  Can I get unorange'd early then?



It's an edit to the registered user group.


Either every regular user gets it or no one does.


----------



## syrup (Oct 10, 2014)

So...where's the best place to troll for post #'s and rep hahaha .


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2014)

Aw....shoulda connected the dots for me, Z.  I'm saying though...help make me be special.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 10, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> Aw....shoulda connected the dots for me, Z.  I'm saying though...help make me be special.





> agmaster





> silver master


fuck me man you almost thought of everything


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 10, 2014)

Can I be let in 2 months early?


----------



## lacey (Oct 10, 2014)

Everything I've done has led to this moment.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 10, 2014)

Stylin and profilin with all this gold


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 10, 2014)

Gold all in my rep.
[YOUTUBE]NK2FqPNIT_U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SLB (Oct 10, 2014)

how is trinidad james even a thing

dumbest creature i've ever seen


----------



## dummy plug (Oct 11, 2014)

2mb sigs yumyum


----------



## Shanks (Oct 11, 2014)

Lol, I haven't seen any extra 2mb sig request or sig gif request at all in the giveaway section.


----------



## Marik Swift (Oct 11, 2014)

Great now what do I get for lurking for more than five years. ​


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 11, 2014)

There should be a golden spiral rep bar.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 12, 2014)

the gold rep looks terrible
not interested


----------



## Punished Pathos (Oct 12, 2014)

Moody said:


> how is trinidad james even a thing
> 
> dumbest creature i've ever seen



He needs to be put down.
Two to the head.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 13, 2014)

mider t you son of a bitch, my rep is fucked

Nevermind its fine, all fine


----------



## Revolution (Oct 14, 2014)

Revy said:


> Gold all in my rep.
> [YOUTUBE]NK2FqPNIT_U[/YOUTUBE]



I swear, ghetto stereotypes are ridiculous.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 14, 2014)

Ive been here for nearly 10 years, I should get diamond. 

And a life.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 16, 2014)

^ Nothing wrong with staying in a the same place if you enjoy it right?

...Right?


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 18, 2014)

^
Nothing wrong with it at all. Some posters just like to be hipsters and rag on the forum, even though they've been here awhile themselves.



Danchou said:


> Ive been here for nearly 10 years, I should get diamond.
> 
> And a life.



I was thinking something similar.

If i had the $ to bribe tazmo, i'd ask for a diamond user group 

Minimum 7 years, 750k rep, 7k posts. We'd have sparkly diamond rep bars, and a custom sparkly title that said -user- Is fabulous.


----------



## Khyle (Oct 18, 2014)

This looks good on me.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 19, 2014)

I think an exception should be made for people who are great.


----------



## Stannis (Oct 19, 2014)

such as myself.


----------



## Kanki (Oct 19, 2014)

Does it have to be 5 years to the day? I joined 4 years, 10 months ago...


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes, sorry, you have to wait

Think of it this way, it counts as your forum Christmas gift


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 19, 2014)

Neato. Gold as Ponyboy.


----------



## illyana (Oct 20, 2014)

mfw 2,500 posts
mfw been on the forum for 7 years and not even 1k 
lmao


----------



## Sunako (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 21, 2014)

I prefer diamonds


----------



## Karsh (Oct 23, 2014)

Bateman resets his posts all the time, he has actually earned platinum by now 

I'm just here to poke Batey


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 23, 2014)

Bateman probably donates all his posts to CMX 

Fuck I made myself sad now


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 23, 2014)

I remember CMX.

Did the guy up and disappear, or did something happen to him?


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 23, 2014)

I wish it weren't true, but unless it's a horribly sick joke, he passed away 

But he _still_ has the highest post count on NF. He's a legend.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah only about 10,000 more post to go.


----------



## Remyx (Oct 24, 2014)

It's bullshit that someone who joined a couple years ago can say fuck the requirements and join, because they're mod. How many more things is this ass kisser gonna get handed on a silver platter around here?


----------



## Raptor (Oct 25, 2014)

Jυstin said:


> But he _still_ has the highest post count on NF. He's a legend.



CMX...


----------



## Robin (Oct 26, 2014)

CMX





imma try this


----------



## Grendel (Oct 26, 2014)

Well I have been here over 9 years...guess I should have posted a little more lol


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 26, 2014)

Remyx said:


> It's bullshit that someone who joined a couple years ago can say fuck the requirements and join, because they're mod. How many more things is this ass kisser gonna get handed on a silver platter around here?



all this salt


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 27, 2014)

sucks to be inactive or noobish.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 27, 2014)

Rabbit and Rose said:


> sucks to be inactive or noobish.



Noobish dosnt really take into consideration here. But being inactive, does. For 7 years of membership, i havnt even hit 10k posts yet. So it's not like one would have to be super-active to qualify 

Still waiting on them to announce the diamond-group, so i can lord over all the goldies and lesser greenies


----------



## Remyx (Oct 27, 2014)

afgpride said:


> all this salt



From the bias mods who refuse to give me gold, I know.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 27, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> Noobish dosnt really take into consideration here. But being inactive, does. For 7 years of membership, i havnt even hit 10k posts yet. So it's not like one would have to be super-active to qualify
> 
> Still waiting on them to announce the diamond-group, so i can lord over all the goldies and lesser greenies



If they have a diamond membership I definitely will be joining.


----------



## Robin (Oct 27, 2014)

I call for animated sparkly rainbow diamonds  or pink


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 29, 2014)

how long does it take to take effect?


----------



## Raptor (Oct 30, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> Noobish dosnt really take into consideration here. But being inactive, does. For 7 years of membership, i havnt even hit 10k posts yet. So it's not like one would have to be super-active to qualify
> 
> Still waiting on them to announce the diamond-group, so i can lord over all the goldies and lesser greenies



10 years for Diamond and I'll support that.  (yes I'm aware that I'm a few months away from that)


----------



## R00t_Decision (Oct 30, 2014)

Activated the gold rep bar option, how does it show up/ where does it show up or look?


----------



## lacey (Oct 30, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> how long does it take to take effect?


Once your membership is allowed, and you turn it on in your settings, it should be instant. 



Wolfarus said:


> Still waiting on them to announce the diamond-group, so i can lord over all the goldies and lesser greenies



I should get diamond rep on my birthday.
I was born in April. It'd be perfect.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 30, 2014)

Jubey said:


> Once your membership is allowed, and you turn it on in your settings, it should be instant.




IIRC i've done both, but they aren't showing up?


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 30, 2014)

R00t_Decision said:


> Activated the gold rep bar option, how does it show up/ where does it show up or look?





Hollow'd Heart said:


> IIRC i've done both, but they aren't showing up?



If you're using the default skin the gold bars won't appear. If memory serves it works for all other skins.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 4, 2014)

Fine, fine.

Make 10 years the diamond rep group.

Turn my formula into the platinum rep group. Silver-colored rep bars.  Adjust the custom user title to "User is -bank/money-


----------



## Robin (Nov 4, 2014)

Raptor said:


> 10 years for Diamond and I'll support that.  (yes I'm aware that I'm a few months away from that)



no kidding  

10 years for Diamond? We should get like 5000 PM, good size sets, booze and women  .. so we don't feel bad for being on an anime forum the good part of our 20's.


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 20, 2014)

How do I get my Rep Bar to look all golden BTW? Do I need to leave the senior membership group?

Edit: I fixed it, and I'm an idiot.

Edit 2: Diamond group would be fun! 4.5k Post Count, 100k Rep, 10 years in! I'm a shoe-in!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 20, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> no kidding
> 
> 10 years for Diamond? We should get like 5000 PM, good size sets, booze and women  .. so we don't feel bad for being on an anime forum the good part of our 20's.



Booze and women for moderators

Please, Tazmo


----------



## Gino (Nov 20, 2014)

So how long before I can re-join this group?Days?.....Months.........Years?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 20, 2014)

I like years

But it's five months 

In the meantime, no rep bar is sexy


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 20, 2014)

Can I get in early? I'll be 5 years on Dec 30th


----------



## Spurdo Sparde (Nov 20, 2014)

i've been dedicated 2 site xDDDDDDDDDDDDDD can  i be in swag usergroup as exception please?

my JAVA skills r gr8


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 20, 2014)

2500 posts, I'll never get there.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 20, 2014)

It's easy I got 10k posts out of nowhere.


----------



## Queen Vag (Nov 23, 2014)

Reiji I know your pain...


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 23, 2014)

I got almost 1-2k posts in the short time I've been back.

Mods' spam radars be weak as fuck 

Just kidding. I'm no spammer. Don't ban me plz


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 23, 2014)

2 days ago I lost ~200 posts, so ... how .... should I ... ever get there?


----------



## Queen Vag (Nov 24, 2014)

Jυstin said:


> I got almost 1-2k posts in the short time I've been back.
> 
> Mods' spam radars be weak as fuck
> 
> Just kidding. I'm no spammer. Don't ban me plz



Teach me your ways, senpai


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 24, 2014)

They key is to post as if you have no life whatsoever.

Yeah...

Only remove the "post as if you" part.


----------



## Queen Vag (Nov 24, 2014)

Tradeoff, bruh. But its okay.

I'll have enough of a life for the both of us


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 25, 2014)

Breathe into me and bring me to life.

Then let me choke and die all over again .


----------



## SLB (Nov 25, 2014)

spirals >


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2014)

Is there a golden spiral?


----------



## Gig (Nov 28, 2014)

Can I be a Gold Member please :33


----------



## Zeit (Dec 3, 2014)

5 years here as of yesterday, how time flies.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 3, 2014)

Ever since I got gold Rep bar, the word Reputation has changed to Rezputation  is this the case with everyone else that has gold rep bar?


----------



## SLB (Dec 3, 2014)

that's for everybody with or without gold rep

reznor just having fun


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 4, 2014)

26 days to go.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 4, 2014)

I was wondering what the heck those gold bars were for.  

Edit:  Does anybody fill that request reason seriously?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 4, 2014)

Mintaka said:


> Does anybody fill that request reason seriously?



I more or less just said _I don't know what this is, but sign me up_. 


And I want to say that I cussed out Spy_Smasher with the whole retirement joinage after a few attempts.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 4, 2014)

Lol, I just said it looks better than green.

Martryn wouldn't let you into retirement?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 4, 2014)

Mintaka said:


> Martryn wouldn't let you into retirement?



Dude naw, this is the weird part.

Martryn didn't even have the rights to do that when I first joined. Only Spy_Smasher.

Spy let me in, but when he eventually left NF he for some reason kicked me out. 

Marty let me back in, but that was still dumb.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 4, 2014)

That is dumb, then again if I remember Spy he was trolly like that.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 4, 2014)

Seriously can I join early? I need that 2mb sig


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 4, 2014)

You should be able to join it like any day now, right?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 4, 2014)

Couldn't let me in 3 weeks early.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 4, 2014)

Oreo said:


> Couldn't let me in 3 weeks early.





ane said:


> you can request at the end of this month :33


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 4, 2014)

Oreo said:


> Couldn't let me in 3 weeks early.



Such a loser.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 4, 2014)

You'dnnever understand with your static signatures


----------



## Bart (Dec 5, 2014)

The fabled Gold Membership

which legends tells if I type the word Zaru he'll know about it

like Voldemort of old.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 5, 2014)

You shouldn't say his name, or use his emote Bart.

He'll cum on you after you.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 5, 2014)

I think to teach Oreo the meaning of patience, the request should be postponed until Dec _next_ year.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 5, 2014)

Jυstin said:


> I think to teach Oreo the meaning of patience, the request should be postponed until Dec _next_ year.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 5, 2014)

In fact, push Oreo's Gold Membership back a year and give it to dolla bill yall right now.


----------



## Undead (Dec 5, 2014)

Jυstin said:


> In fact, push Oreo's Gold Membership back a year and give it to dolla bill yall right now.


Holy shit. It's you.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 6, 2014)

Fuck you Justin!


----------



## Bart (Dec 6, 2014)

Can someone explain the gold rep thing to me pweaseeeeeee ~

and HOLY FUCK ZAYNE ;O


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 6, 2014)

Oreo said:


> Fuck you Justin!




Give me some of your posts, and I give you some of my years. 




Bart said:


> Can someone explain the gold rep thing to me pweaseeeeeee ~
> 
> and HOLY FUCK ZAYNE ;O




If you're a Goldmember, you have the option to switch your rep bar from green to gold. Like Justin have it for example. (You don't see it, if you use the Default NF skin btw.)


----------



## Bart (Dec 6, 2014)

Woah thanks a lot, Reiji 

Eeeeeek must have the Default NF skin eeeeek :WOW


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 6, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Give me some of your posts, and I give you some of my years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But I don't need more years


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 6, 2014)

Oreo said:


> But I don't need more years




Weeks, days, time, whatever. Have more than enough.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 6, 2014)

Oreo's gonna need a year now that the date's been pushed back 

And holy shit it's Zayne, the Sarutobi Asuma of NF. Man I remember our Pokemon shenanigans... mainly because I come across some of the pics I made to rep you with a while back lol.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 6, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Weeks, days, time, whatever. Have more than enough.



Well I do have a ton of extra posts



Jυstin said:


> Oreo's gonna need a year now that the date's been pushed back
> 
> And holy shit it's Zayne, the Sarutobi Asuma of NF. Man I remember our Pokemon shenanigans... mainly because I come across some of the pics I made to rep you with a while back lol.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 6, 2014)

If they actually do it 

I will laugh and rep whoever it was so hard.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 6, 2014)

I'd neg you until I was able to join.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 6, 2014)

I would get myself sealed until then. I have enough to go a year without anything


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 6, 2014)

I hate.. you


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 6, 2014)

Hatred is located in the same part of the brain as love.

So they both can be taken out with one shot


----------



## Undead (Dec 8, 2014)

Not a huge deal, but can you make it so that the gold rep bar also shows gold on our profiles? On my profile, it shows a green bar instead of gold. Not a big issue, but I like consistency.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 8, 2014)

-Swaggers down the street like a spanish el dorado galleon..spots poor cookie, moping about his kermit issue-

"Now now, my boy, Chin up. You wont be piss-poor green much longer. In fact, here..take these shiny new coppers and buy yourself something pretty and fetching, for when thine day comes. And it doth appear to be peaking soon, laddy"

-tosses cookie a bag of pennies and sails on down the street, tipping his tophat at his fellow gilded gents and ladies, and shooing away the green urchins that he has a less then amicable feeling for-


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 22, 2014)

Eight more days, Oreo bro.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 22, 2014)

I know man. Then I don't have to be limited to the 1mb sigs anymore. The gifs in my sets will definitely have a noticeable increase in quality.

Just gotta get a 175x250 avatar privilege so I can have 750k 150x200 avatars.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 22, 2014)

Just in time for the new year.

Unless the mods think it would be funnier to cockblock you for their own amusement.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 23, 2014)

Mintaka said:


> Just in time for the new year.
> 
> Unless the mods think it would be funnier to cockblock you for their own amusement.



I'd lul


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 30, 2014)

Strange to think it's been 5 years


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 30, 2014)

Everyone who is in this group should check this thread out.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2014)

No.            .


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 31, 2014)

It's locked anyway.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 1, 2015)

Only 1 more day....

Soon.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 1, 2015)

Flip on them gold rep bars, Oreo bro.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 1, 2015)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Flip on them gold rep bars, Oreo bro.



I don't know man.


----------



## Rax (Jan 1, 2015)

I like your set, Oreo    :33


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 1, 2015)

Rax said:


> I like your set, Oreo    :33



I want a better avatar, but thanks. :33


----------



## Rax (Jan 3, 2015)

Can we get a sliver rep please for some posters?:33


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 3, 2015)

No silver if I can't get pink


----------



## Rax (Jan 4, 2015)

I will fight for your pink  :33


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 4, 2015)

Pink master race


----------



## Rax (Jan 4, 2015)

I wish  Red wasn't a bad thing.

Doesn't the Sakura skin make your rep pink?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 4, 2015)

Sakura skin doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Rax (Jan 4, 2015)

Get it back


----------



## Olivia (Jan 4, 2015)

You know you could just use a custom skin code to replace the gold rep bar with an image of whatever color rep bar; right? It'd make all gold rep bars appear that color but at least you'd get your customized color on your end.


----------



## Rax (Jan 4, 2015)

Dunno how to do that.

I'd make a FT or RWBY skin :33


----------



## dream (Jan 4, 2015)

Rax said:


> Dunno how to do that.
> 
> I'd make a FT or RWBY skin :33



The following thread should provide you with all the information and help you need:


----------



## Lance (Jan 4, 2015)

Dracula said:


> The following thread should provide you with all the information and help you need:



For some reason this does not work for.
Every skin gets scewed up someplace.


----------



## Rax (Jan 5, 2015)

I feel like it's hard, Dracula


----------



## dream (Jan 5, 2015)

Lance said:


> For some reason this does not work for.
> Every skin gets scewed up someplace.



Paste the full code of the css you are trying to use in Pastebin and link to it in the thread. 



Rax said:


> I feel like it's hard, Dracula



It isn't hard...just time consuming when you are designing a skin.


----------



## Rax (Jan 5, 2015)

I'll maybe try


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 6, 2015)

Was just thinking how cool it would have been to get gold names instead of rep.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

I doubt they'll ever color your name for anything other than Dream's annual "Princess member" thing. 

Anyway I'll need until 2017.... and the challenge is not being banned by then


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 6, 2015)

RIP Ken. Jan 2012-2015


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

No, no! I'll at least get past this month I swear!


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 8, 2015)

i wonder how many people realize this lost its novelty after the first few days and it only makes their rep bars looked bland at this point


----------



## Magician (Jan 8, 2015)

It's funny how true that is.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 8, 2015)

Smells like jealousy


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 8, 2015)

You can apply for it too next year afg


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 9, 2015)

i won't, rest assured

not the gold bar at least


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 9, 2015)

You'll come around before you know it


----------



## kire (Feb 23, 2015)

I made it! Finally...gimme gimme


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Feb 23, 2015)

Lol I was thinking "Huh? Pretty sure you have more than enough rep..." but then I realized that you also needed 2500 posts


----------



## kire (Feb 24, 2015)

Lol, yep post count was never a priority.


----------

